# How does YCH and auctions work exactly?



## MoeHentaiRin (Jan 1, 2015)

Heya Im curious.
I sort of get the jist of how the concept of YCH's work
But I am confuzzled on how an auction works exactly.
What kind of art/type do you need to auction and how does the process goes?

I would really appreciate it if someone can explain it to me xD

Also, Happy new years!


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jan 1, 2015)

YCH - "your character here" basically someone draws a figure doing some sort of pose but doesn't fill in the details, and other people have to either bid in an auction format or pay a flat price to have their character drawn in. Here's an example of a YCH I did that demonstrates this

Before:






After:





And for an auction, people auction of a variety of things. Sometimes they auction YCH's like the one I described, and sometime they auction off complete characters or "adoptables" (pre-made characters, sometimes of a unique species that the artist created themselves)

Auctions are carried out in the comments section of a submission. Usually the host of the auction will designate a post where people can "bid" and people will reply to that one post, then reply to each other to outbid one another. The auction ends at after a set time period or on a set date and whoever was the highest bidder has to pay for the character or adoptable. 

Here's an example of an auction http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15335072/


----------



## MoeHentaiRin (Jan 1, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> YCH - "your character here" basically someone draws a figure doing some sort of pose but doesn't fill in the details, and other people have to either bid in an auction format or pay a flat price to have their character drawn in. Here's an example of a YCH I did that demonstrates this
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...




Thank you!
Question what does AB stand for?

Also, in terms of auctioning adoptables, its basically a pre-made pet that the artist can change for a person right?


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jan 1, 2015)

AB = autobuy. If you really want the character and don't want to have a bidding war someone can just automatically buy it. Usually the autobuy is set very high. 

Basically yes. The artist will sometimes make small changes or adjustments to the adoptable but they won't overhaul the whole design.


----------



## MoeHentaiRin (Jan 1, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> AB = autobuy. If you really want the character and don't want to have a bidding war someone can just automatically buy it. Usually the autobuy is set very high.
> 
> Basically yes. The artist will sometimes make small changes or adjustments to the adoptable but they won't overhaul the whole design.



Ah  I see,
I appreciate you taking the time to explain this to me.  I think I shall try and do an YCH now that I know how to do it properly, thanks and happy new years


----------

